# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Dikke darm?

## v2nes

ik had zondag erg stekende pijn in me rechterzij.
ik ben maandag naar de dokter geweest maar toen was het over en was het na me buik overgeslagen.
de dokter duwde om me op me buik en zei dat het me dikke darm was.
en dat ik veel water en vezels moet nemen dat het wel over gaat.
nu had ik het later in me linkerzij maar dat was toen ik weg was bij de dokter.
ik kon toen ook niet slapen ik wist niet hoe ik moest liggen met een kruik heb ik heerlijk geslapen.
nu voelt het meer als spierpijn.gister trok het naar me rug.
heeft hier iemand ervaring mee op tips alles is welkom,of weten ze wat het misschien is.

----------


## dotito

Misschien is naar u nieren laten kijken want daar kan je ook zo'n stekende pijn aan u rug van hebben.Mijn man heeft 2 jaar geleden een niercrisis gehad,en bij hem voelde dat ook zo aan.Natuurlijk moet je niet het ergste denken,maar je kan het altijd is laten nakijken dan ben je toch zeker.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Sefi

Sowieso als het terugkomt weer terug naar de dokter.
Als het je darmen zouden zijn dan kan Yakult ook weleens helpen. Hier zitten goede bacterieën in. Zelf heb ik er baat bij.

----------


## Siri1966

Sorry...maar Yakult = troep [zijn niet mijn woorden..maar ze hebben het onderzocht].

Eerst aan de rechterkant,dan aan de linkerkant pijn....Hoe is jouw ontlasting ??
Drink jij regelmatig alcohol ?? Of eet je vette dingen ??? Of eet jij te snel en te warm ??

Moet bekennen dat ik net chinees eten op heb,en rechts gaat pijn doen en daarna gaat het links in mijn buik borrelen [moet dus zo meteen naar de W.C...ga ik nu doen !!].

Sterkte van ''Siri`.

----------


## v2nes

me ontlasting gaat nu wel de goede kant op.
ik had zowiezo al een spastische darm,maar dit gevoel had ik nog nooit gehad.
en snel eten valt wel mee.
nu heb ik er verder niet echt meer zo last van de steken zijn weg,nu voelt het meer als spierpijn en nu slaap ik ook weer goed.
maar ik probeer nu veel te drinken en veel vezels te nemen.
ik neem poedervorm vezels.
ik drink eigelijk bijna nooit alcohol

----------


## Sefi

Voor mij is Yakult geen troep. Als ik het niet neem dan krijg ik darmklachten.
Ik heb iets dergelijks wel gehoord over Activa, maar Yakult zou de enige drank zijn die goed is zover ik weet. En ik heb er veel baat bij.
Maar goed... je kunt ook probiotica in capsules slikken natuurlijk.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb ook baat bij het nemen/drinken van yakult .. en ik vind het nog lekker ook  :Wink: .

Nu heb ik probiotica in capsules .. deze doen ook hun werk gelukkig!

----------


## Sefi

Ja, ik heb ook capsules en daar zitten meestal meerdere stammen probiotica in dan in Yakult, maar Yakult werkt inderdaad ook wel.

----------


## dotito

Weet je wat ook goed is voor u darmen waar je een goede transit van krijgt,is van lijnzaad te eten.
Het enige wat je er wel goed bij doen is drinken.

----------


## v2nes

het gaat nu weer hartstikke goed heb nergens meer last van.
ik probeer nog steeds goed te drinken en neem nu 1 a 2 keer per week extra vezels

----------


## Tralala

Kan zijn dat je darm daar even verkrampt was..spasme =verkramping..Ik heb het zelf in hele erge mate en ik herken het dus ook.Warmte is zowiezo goed,en extra magnesium nemen.Ook proberen de darm soepel te houden door lichte beweging,niet te geprikkeld eten e.d.

----------


## Tralala

Oja tegen de "spierpijn" van je darm,dat is normaal maar mocht het nou niet te harden zijn..{ik kan er zelf soms niet meer van rechtop staan} dan helpen paracetamollen heel goed.

----------

